
Effective VimScript - zdw
https://arp242.net/effective-vimscript.html
======
JNRowe
I don't follow vim closely enough to know where vimscript is heading, anyone
in the know wish to comment? It seems that :scriptversion¹/vimscript-version²
could provide the support for a significant improvements, or is it just for
clearing up minor ambiguities?

1\.
[https://vimhelp.org/repeat.txt.html#%3Ascriptversion](https://vimhelp.org/repeat.txt.html#%3Ascriptversion)
2\. [https://vimhelp.org/eval.txt.html#vimscript-
version](https://vimhelp.org/eval.txt.html#vimscript-version)

~~~
Carpetsmoker
The impression I have from the PR that introduced this change[1] is that it's
intended for small fixes:

 _> We could collect a few of these small but confusing issues with Vim script
and call that "scriptversion 2"._

[1]:
[https://github.com/vim/vim/pull/3857](https://github.com/vim/vim/pull/3857)

